# Thanksgiving Eve Sourdough



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 24, 2021)

Just one loaf.

After mixing is the autolyse for 30 mins. Dont look purdy here, cover.







Now a few stretch and folds.












Ok now the overnight rise, covered.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2021)

4am shape, second rise and bake.







I should have made 2.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2021)

NICE!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 25, 2021)

Good job Rick looks great.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks perfect!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2021)

Rick, I'll take a few slices please ! :)


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks very nice!
Do you do any of the bake with a lid on the Dutch Oven?


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 26, 2021)

Dang man why don’t you live next to me....we could trade meat for bread!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Looks very nice!
> Do you do any of the bake with a lid on the Dutch Oven?


First 20 mins with lid on  then the other 20 with it off.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Perfect .


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> First 20 mins with lid on  then the other 20 with it off.


Thanks! That's what the recipe I'm using calls for but as you know the internet is full of contradicting info.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Thanks! That's what the recipe I'm using calls for but as you know the internet is full of contradicting info.....


The best recipe i have used and still using is the SD from the clever carrot.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> The best recipe i have used and still using is the SD from the clever carrot.


I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------

